# Daughter under table



## Kerbouchard (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't usually do B&W, but figured I would give it a shot for this one.  C&C welcome.


----------



## jkevin (Sep 26, 2011)

priceless


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow!!! Great picture and beautiful daughter. Congratulations!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 26, 2011)

Not meaning to be disrespectful here George, but it looks as if she threw up before falling asleep half inside a cabinet.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 26, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Not meaning to be disrespectful here George, but it looks as if she threw up before falling asleep half inside a cabinet.



And how did you possibly anticipate that comment not coming off as disrespectful?  Look, you don't like me...that's fine.  You keep saying you have me on ignore and yet you keep following me around and attacking me.  It's getting old.

In any case, that's a floral design on the carpet, not vomit.  Thanks for your enlightening feedback.

Anybody have any feedback on the conversion?  Maybe should have went with a bit less opacity on the sepia treatment?  Still trying to feel my way through B&W.  Haven't had much practice working with it.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 26, 2011)

The reason I didn't expect it to come off disrectful is because I gave you an honest opinion of what I saw from your image and I prefaced it with I don't mean to be disrespectful.  AND I DON"T.  I don't dislike you George, really.  You have good talent and some great insight.  I just think you're full of yourself at times.  

The floral design of the carpet unfortunately does not come off in this image as you described IMO.  The splatter pattern as I described does however.  How about the falling out of the cabinet thing?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay, how about this?


----------



## kundalini (Sep 26, 2011)

Muy Bein.  Amazing what a crop will do.  The cabinet can wait.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 26, 2011)

Kundalini spoke from experience from too much drinking.  I agree with what he said.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 26, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Kundalini spoke from experience from too much drinking.


Hey you........ I rezzemble that commment.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Sep 26, 2011)

I actually thought that at first when I saw the picture too... you gotta admit it does kind of look like it...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 26, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> I actually thought that at first when I saw the picture too... you gotta admit it does kind of look like it...



I won't admit that, but my opinion is probably skewed from having the color version.  I will admit that it is distracting and wasn't necessary for the photo.  

As much as I do hate to admit it, I do agree with kundalini.  I should have cropped it in the first place.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 26, 2011)

One of my daughters LOL


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 26, 2011)

I think the picture was way better before the cropping... If the flower in the carpet is distracting, just remove it with photoshop... IMO the composition in the first picture is better.

Regards,
*LizardKing*


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 26, 2011)

what he said ^^


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, that is certainly easy enough...How about version 3...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 26, 2011)

and the pacifier.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 26, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> and the pacifier.


The pacifier stays...it's part of my blackmail plan for when she is 16.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 26, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 27, 2011)

The cropping ruined the naturalistic, candid feeling...the cropped-down image is too cramped, and is very tunnel-vision-like. I do not like the crop at ALL. Adorable child, G...you must be one proud papa!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, definitely no shortage of differing opinions here...Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 27, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Well, definitely no shortage of differing opinions here...



Of course, and that's why offering photos for C&C is somewhat useless, lol.

I personally don't like #3. But both #1 and 2 are very nice even though I "liked" K's initial response. It is unfortunate but someone is bound to make that remark and, once made, it is impossible not to see the spot as puke. Does that mean you should trash #1? No. Not everyone is a 53 yo drunk with a twisted mind. But I prefer #2 which gets me closer to your daughter. It is a much more intimate portrait and because she is so cute, I like being closer. But I think both work very nicely even though in different ways.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 27, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Well, definitely no shortage of differing opinions here...
> ...



Well, I don't know about that.  I definitely learned one thing regarding B&W...without the color to give context, some things will be a distraction that I had never worried about before.  I guess, without the color 'distracting' the viewer, more emphasis seems to be placed on the composition.  

Good to know.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 27, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Kerbouchard said:
> ...



Totally agree. C&C is always useful to me. It's just a matter of identifying the useful comments and disregarding those you don't agree. 
When it comes to art, you'll always find different opinions. That's the beauty of it.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 28, 2011)

So, crop aside, how is the conversion?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 28, 2011)

To the OP, I like the photo.  Liked it from the beginning.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 28, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> To the OP, I like the photo.  Liked it from the beginning.



Thanks. :blushing:


----------

